# Grass in poop



## CavePaws

My dogs are having their normal well formed stools, nothing is loose, but someone has been eating grass. It started happening after the Pork Necks, when Paris threw up some bone. I noticed Preston and Paris were eating grass...Then in someones poop I saw a little bit of mucus and a fair amount of grass.

All I can think is someone has an upset tummy or they might be trying to clear out a parasite with the grass? They've been having all raw, I bought pork spare ribs last night and everyone had some of that and some chicken for dinner. Again, no loose stools, no parasites that I can see. But someone, either Preston or Paris, has grass in their poo and some mucus. Should I take a fecal sample in to the vet if it continues? I realllllyyy don't want to tell them that the dogs are eating raw, I haven't gone over that with them and I have this dreadful feeling about the talk I'm going to get. :/

It is not a lot of mucus and it is not colored. It's clear. No one is throwing up. But why the heck are they picking at the grass? It is just growing in and I was super excited about it...Preston and Paris are both piglets and I could see them just eating grass to eat it, but since this coincides with when I fed Pork Necks w/ too much bone I'm wondering if someones stomach is scratched or messed up?


----------



## whiteleo

After I started feeding raw, my dogs became cows, literally eating grass every time I took them for a walk. They still will occasionally eat grass but not like before. I've had a few debates about this on this forum that I don't want to go into now but I found that after feeding tripe on a regular basis they no longer feel the need to "moooooo"


----------



## RawFedDogs

CavePaws said:


> My dogs are having their normal well formed stools, nothing is loose, but someone has been eating grass. It started happening after the Pork Necks, when Paris threw up some bone. I noticed Preston and Paris were eating grass...Then in someones poop I saw a little bit of mucus and a fair amount of grass.


I don't think one has anything to do with the other.



> All I can think is someone has an upset tummy or they might be trying to clear out a parasite with the grass?


I don't think so. I think you are making too big a deal out of a meaningless event.



> But someone, either Preston or Paris, has grass in their poo and some mucus.


Neither is a big deal. I see mucus in my dog's stools from time to time. I don't give it a 2nd thought. If they ate grass and didn't vomit, there will always be grass in the stools. It has to go somewhere and there is no where else for it to go.



> Should I take a fecal sample in to the vet if it continues?


It's not going to continue. Don't worry. :smile:



> I realllllyyy don't want to tell them that the dogs are eating raw, I haven't gone over that with them and I have this dreadful feeling about the talk I'm going to get. :/


Eating raw has nothing to do with what you are seeing. Eating grass does. Kibble fed dogs eat grass too.



> It is not a lot of mucus and it is not colored. It's clear. No one is throwing up. But why the heck are they picking at the grass? It is just growing in and I was super excited about it.


Fresh new soft grass seems to be more tastey than old tough grass. My dogs tend to eat new grass.




> ..Preston and Paris are both piglets and I could see them just eating grass to eat it, but since this coincides with when I fed Pork Necks w/ too much bone I'm wondering if someones stomach is scratched or messed up?


These are just to unreated events that happened close to the same time. You will see this again from time to time. You will soon get to the point you don't think anything about it. You will just think, "Oh well, there they ago again." :smile;


----------



## CavePaws

Thanks! I probably am making a big deal out of nothing, I love them so much I just don't want anything to go wrong! That's true, the grass does have to go somewhere....

I know eating raw isn't the cause of their grass eating or the mucus. That's why I was cringing at the thought of the vet asking me what I'm feeding when/if I had to bring a fecal sample in. They ate grass at times on kibble too, I guess it wasn't as much or as noticeable. But this just started so I was kind of stumped. Everyone did fine on the pork necks except for Paris, who threw up some bone. They're acting normal, by normal I mean wild and unwieldy.

The spare ribs didn't last long last night though. Those things were gone in a flash. I guess that bone is a lot more digestible than the pork neck bones for them.

Whiteleo you're talking about green tripe right? Not the bleached stuff at the grocery store? I wanted to get them some green tripe sometime in the next few weeks...Tripe might be a little strong for the newly raw fed pups.


----------



## whiteleo

Definitely the green tripe, and you'll have to look online probably to find it but maybe not. If you can find it uncut/ground is really good as it is a really good work out for the jaw. I believe you can add tripe in at anytime as people who feed kibble add tripe to their dogs meals all the time. Just a side note. I'm not a fan of pork necks as they are very bony with not much meat on them and odd shapes so I don't feed them to my dogs. Good Luck!


----------



## CavePaws

I decided against feeding them too after the incident. They just didn't work well like I had hoped. Pork spare ribs were great last night, though. They went through those pretty darn easily, so I'm pretty sure that will end up nothing like the pork neck incident.


----------



## whiteleo

One of my dogs favorite is pork ribs, they love them!


----------



## CavePaws

I'm really happy with how the pork ribs turned out last night. We bought a little over 8 lbs from Costco to start them off last night.


----------



## magicre

my dogs also ate grass.....then i started feeding them tripe and they stopped eating grass.
i don't know why and i don't care why....i don't care that they eat grass, except they were attacking it like
they hadn't been fed in a year...

now that it's almost spring, they are nibbling on the new shoots and that's fine. they'll still get tripe. tripe is useful, just like every other part of the animal is to a dog...


----------



## CavePaws

I'm thinking the mucus may be caused by the grass itself being an irritant? They might just be eating the grass because it's new and sweet tasting?
Who knows, if there isn't any problem with them I don't mind much either. Just trying to figure out if they are lacking something, have a parasite, upset tummy, or who knows what.


----------



## schtuffy

The mucus could very well be caused from the raw feeding. Most beginners see mucus in their dog's poop that will steadily decrease over time. Louis actually still get's some mucus when he eats rich things he doesn't get often such as whole eggs or heart. I'm no expert on grass, but I've heard people say dogs do it when their stomach is irritated and it helps them throw up. Who knows if it's true or not... :tongue:


----------



## CavePaws

They have been getting richer foods lately. They've been getting more pork, since pork went down the hatch and out the door well a few times before. I've also given them a bit of beef round roast. That was before the mucus started though...They had been eating a lot of chicken. The kibble I was feeding them before we made the complete switch was a Turkey and Chicken recipe. I thought it was a wee bit ridiculous about how much poultry was in the diet, so we've been trying more protein sources lately.

If it is nothing to worry about I'll just watch to make sure it doesn't turn into something else that shows signs of a problem. 

I think the grass might be irritating their stomach. They aren't throwing it up, so I don't think they're eating it to vomit...

edit: Let the dogs out one by one to do business and checked poops after each dog came in. I must have looked crazy running in and out of my yard after dogs 5 times...Paris is the one with a tiny bit of grass in her poop. No mucus though in anyone's poop. :]


----------



## tracydr

My dogs graze on the sweet potato patch during the summer. They just love it!
I do give mine occasional veggies, the bits when I'm chopping salad and veggies for dinner. They love carrots, broccoli, tomatoes, greens and all fruit, even strawberry tops. They go crazy over apple cores. It doesn't seem to hurt them and it's not a big portion of their diet, just treats. 
I think dogs just like greens and fruit. I bet wolves even stop for the occasional taste of grass or berry. I used to have three labs and a peach tree. They had a system where one would knock the peaches down for the others to eat. You can't tell me a hungry wolf, coyote or fox wouldn't do the same.


----------

